# Canadian Craftsman Router Combo



## babzog (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi all! New to the forum. Not really sure what to say. I'm a real newbie when it comes to woodworking but like to kid myself into thinking I might actually make a project that doesn't look like a Tim Allen special. LOL

Note: Sorry for the URL misspellings below... seems I cannot include a URL in a post? Anyway; correct these to what they should be: wmw, kom

Going to make a TV/Entertainment stand for a new set I've got coming soon. The stand will be patterned after this one (hope posting a link to another forum is okay.. I think you need to be a member there to view the images though - if that's a problem, pls advise and I'll think of something.): 

wmw.avsforum.kom/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=7229083#post7229083

Features I like are the top (looks like solids attached to the edges of the ply veneer top), strips (vs iron-on) for the edge trim, etc.

My biggest question is joining it together. I'm going to be purchasing the tools to do this (and build up the shop for my wif and I) but don't want to just spend $$ on something I don't need.

I don't like using nails or screws unless there's a good reason to. I'd rather learn the skill of strong joint-making rather than resort to screws and plugs, particularly in visible areas like the top.

I've been considering using either dadoes on the top/bottom to hold the verticals as well as to attach the recessed back panel in the center compartment or using butt joints and biscuits. Suggestions as to what is better suited for this task?

If dadoes are the way to go, then, for cutting those, as well as putting that nice decoration on the top edge, I've thought, what better than to employ a router for this perfectly suited (to my newbie mind) task.

And that brings me here. 

I've been mulling over various routers that are available in Canada. Ryobi plunge router from HD, store-branded 2hp router combo-kit from Rona, Craftsman 2hp router combo kit from Sears (currently on sale).

I like the Dewalts and Tritons, but a little pricey for me at this time (have other tools to buy as well). I'm leaning toward the Craftsman as they have these on the website/catalog:

wmw.sears.ca/gp/product/B000V5R552/sr=1-4/qid=1200028572/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&searsBrand=core&mqnodeid=APS for $149.99 (on sale for $129.99 Jan19-Feb01)
wmw.sears.ca/gp/product/B000V5M9NU/sr=1-3/qid=1200028572/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&searsBrand=core&mqnodeid=APS for $229.98

What do you folks think of this router kit? The review of the US kit (looks similar) was rather positive I thought, so how does the review compare to the real world?

Given the nature of the project above, esp the possibilities of how to attach the solids to the ply for the top and future projects, how much extra value does the router table (esp THIS one) bring to the .. erm, table? Better off with just the routers, or should I spend the cash and get the table?

Other thoughts? Am I on the right path?

Cheers!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum babzog

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showpost.php?p=7271915&postcount=706

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=7229083#post7229083

http://www.sears.ca/gp/product/B000...f=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&searsBrand=core&mqnodeid=APS

http://www.sears.ca/gp/product/B000...f=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&searsBrand=core&mqnodeid=APS

I would Recommend the one below ▼ and make your own router table cabinet.... 
I would also recommend making your router cabinet,like in picture #4 see below,it's quick and easy way to make a cabinet, open on both sides (front and back) the sub base is the key for this cabinet,it holds wheels that you can't see and made with 2" x 6" stock..and cabinet grade plywood/PB covered in white in this case...
The router is off center just a bit, more to the front than the back,in that way you can flip the the fence around and do the wide stock, like when you make cabinets,doors panels ,TV cabinets,etc.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...BV_EngineID=cchfaddkdkhdelgcefecemldffidflk.0

==============


----------



## babzog (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for the info (and for fixing the links... no idea why I cannot insert links without "Your Post contains one or more URLs (external links), please remove them before submitting your message again. If you require assistance, feel free to contact our support team regarding this error.") Actually, I cannot even make a website reference (such as sears.kom <- replace k with c) without this error!

The router you suggested is the USA model from sears.kom. Unfortunately, the warranty on this will expire the moment I cross the border (meaning, I'd have to go back across to the USA to find servicing).

Is that one you suggested the same as the Canadian version of it? Stats look similar: 11A, 2HP, 2pc kit. Aside from the red (USA) vs gray (Cdn) on the housing, they look pretty much the same.

Interesting thought on building the router table. Do you have plans for building the top (fence, etc)? Do you have a sliding-type guide that you can use with it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi babzog

It's a SPAM block thing,,you can post URL's after you have posted 10 items.

" back across to the USA to find servicing" = I almost you will not need to 

"fence" = it's easy one to make,if you hit the View Galley item on the left side of the post you will see many shots of,,, 
I use a swing type holding device, but you can just clamp it down to the top from both sides of the top,,,I don't recommend putting in ANY slots in the top.

Most of the time they just don't work well, jam up alot of the time,,,I have done it many ways and the swing type fence works the best for me..
Plus with the insert part in the fence you always have a zero spot behind the bit...the easy way to make the inserts ( cut them at a 10deg.angle) so they just side in place and if you need to make more they are easy to make...

"building the top" = just use 2ea. 3/4" thick MDF and install a drop in plate for the router to hang from like the one below..
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94331
How-To-Build a router table ▼ § ♂
http://woodworkersedge.com/
http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/


========







babzog said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the info (and for fixing the links... no idea why I cannot insert links without "Your Post contains one or more URLs (external links), please remove them before submitting your message again. If you require assistance, feel free to contact our support team regarding this error.") Actually, I cannot even make a website reference (such as sears.kom <- replace k with c) without this error!
> 
> ...


----------



## babzog (Jan 11, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi babzog
> 
> It's a SPAM block thing,,you can post URL's after you have posted 10 items.


 Yeah.. .saw that after I posted the above.



bobj3 said:


> " back across to the USA to find servicing" = I almost you will not need to


 So, are you saying the Canadian version is not the same (colours, badges aside) as the USA version and that it's inferior in quality, etc?

I need to digest what you are suggesting as far as the fence is concerened. It never occured to me to build a table for a router - even some of the things you are suggesting ("swing-type holding device", "insert part in the fence", "zero spot behind the bit", etc) are currently a mystery as to what they mean.

I will take a peek at the links you posted. I did notice that these:



bobj3 said:


> How-To-Build a router table ▼ § ♂
> woodworkersedge
> woodworkforums


didn't seem to have the howtobuildaroutertable instructions you alluded to. I need to poke around the Aussie forum some more (tonight) though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi babzog

Router Table
I posted the wrong url I have so many, sometimes I get them mixed up
http://wealdentool.com/acatalog/tips_18.html 
=========

The swing type works very well if you want more info just ask and I will post how to set it up, it's quick and easy and all you need is two bolts with knobs.

============




babzog said:


> Yeah.. .saw that after I posted the above.
> 
> So, are you saying the Canadian version is not the same (colours, badges aside) as the USA version and that it's inferior in quality, etc?
> 
> ...


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey Babzog, welcome to our little corner of the 'net. Where 'bouts in the Great White North are you located? 

Brian


----------



## babzog (Jan 11, 2008)

BrianS said:


> Hey Babzog, welcome to our little corner of the 'net. Where 'bouts in the Great White North are you located?
> 
> Brian


Oh, I usually hide out in the Ottawa area. 

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## babzog (Jan 11, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi babzog
> I posted the wrong url I have so many, sometimes I get them mixed up
> http://wealdentool.com/acatalog/tips_18.html


NP... thanks for the linky.

Regarding the router.. In your opinion, is the Canadian Craftsman router combo inferior to the US version or are they the same (or do you know)?

Cheers!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi babzog

Well I don't know that one for sure ,,,I have not had the Canadian Craftsman router in my hands, but I don't think it would be ,Sears is Sears far as I know..


=========



babzog said:


> NP... thanks for the linky.
> 
> Regarding the router.. In your opinion, is the Canadian Craftsman router combo inferior to the US version or are they the same (or do you know)?
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Welcome to the router forums babzog.

Like BJ said, sears is sears. It should be an excellent starter router IMHO.


----------



## labric (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Babzog

Welcome to Router Forums!   

On a recent trip to the USA, I bought the US Craftsman combo router 320.17543 and based on the Sears Canada flyer I got just before Xmas, it is indeed the same router with different part numbers. ( I'm still way behind Bj   )

The Sears Canada model number per the flyer is 098 424 604 and you will note it is a different item than that posted in your post above. Sears regular price is listed at 199.99 CAD and currently on sale for 149.99 CAD

Not sure why Sears Canada is charging 80.00 CAD more than the US regular price (119.99 US) as extra freight, customs and brokerage does not explain the difference considering the Canadian dollar is at par with the US dollar and has been for quite some time.

Sears Canada often has different part numbers than the US part numbers as the Canadian product has to be certified by CSA and ULC before being allowed to be sold in Canada and is required to have all documentation in both offical languages, French and English. 

As far as warranty concerns, the US product manual, lists Sears Canada phone numbers for repairs and service and should be able to provide parts if you bought the US model, instead of the Canadian model, as it is quite savings at 119.99US reg. or if on sale at 109.99US or 89.99US.

Whatever your choice, you will find that this Craftsman product is almost identical to the Porter Cable 890 series router with both 1/4" and 1/2" collets, dust ports for both bases and edge quide and comes also with the added feature of LED lights.

You stated in your post, that the Canadian model will be on sale at 129.99 CAD ????? starting Jan 19, however I read that it will be back at regular price by then, so you may want to check the sales flyers and make a move on this ASAP.

Hope this helps you in your selection process.

  Ric


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forums! I think you will like that router combo. 

Corey


----------



## babzog (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi! Thanks for the welcome!

That's excellent information regarding your direct evaluation of the routers (and also very interesting regarding the warranty info - makes the US version that much more appealing!). I was fairly certain - they really look the same aside a slight difference in the decals.

:sold:

Regarding the part numbers; based on my trip to Sears Carlingwood yesterday and talking to the lad in the tools section where the router is priced at $199, I learned that Sears (web/catalog) is a different business entity than Sears (bricks and mortar) and thus there is a good chance the part numbers can differ. The part # for the router/table combo doesn't even register in their system... and the table they had in front of the cash is not what is on the Sears Canada website (in fact, the store carries what appears to be the US table).

According to the computer at the cash, the store will be having the router on sale as of the 19th... the website sale will be long over by then (and while they might price match the competition, they don't pricematch their own business entities).

As far as the price difference goes, I can only chalk it up to just another example of how we Canadians are being ripped off compared to our American neighbours. And that's why I give a lot of my business to the US (and given I just learned there's a Sears depot in Ogdensburg, I am ordering this router from Sears USA and will pick it up there next week - after I call the Massena store to confirm any upcoming sales ).

Cheers!
Jon



labric said:


> Hey Babzog
> 
> Welcome to Router Forums!
> 
> ...


----------



## babzog (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome! I'm looking forward to this project and playing with new tools! 



challagan said:


> Welcome to the forums! I think you will like that router combo.
> 
> Corey


----------



## babzog (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the welcome!

When I was in Sears yesterday, I was able to check out both this router and the DeWalt. I like the lower profile (and the balance) of the DeWalt, but it comes with a price premium. One day...

Cheers!



Hamlin said:


> Welcome to the router forums babzog.
> 
> Like BJ said, sears is sears. It should be an excellent starter router IMHO.


----------



## babzog (Jan 11, 2008)

It's done! Ordered the 17543 combo kit through Sears USA. Will pick it up next week at the Sears dealer in Ogdensburg. Thanks everyone, for the info and clarifications!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums babzog. I hope you enjoy your new router and create a few projects for us to look at.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

babzog said:


> Oh, I usually hide out in the Ottawa area.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!


Ah yes, our Nation's Capitol...... I'm in Windsor.

Good luck with the new purchase.

Brian


----------



## babzog (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome! Yes, this entertainment stand is the first. Figure the cost of tools and materials is only slightly more than a pre-made unit that I don't really like.

And I get to keep the tools! 



Dr.Zook said:


> Welcome to the Router Forums babzog. I hope you enjoy your new router and create a few projects for us to look at.


----------

